# PEACH WINE



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok...
Ever since she tasted the Raspberry wine, Marcy's been getting more into this hobby of mine.
She came home from the grocery store yesterday and sugested a peach wins since she saw numerous cans of peaches on sale there.


Guess that's the next wine.


Stay tuned folks.... It's commin!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 30, 2008)

Gots to keep the woman happy!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Well, I started the Peach Saturday.


It's going to be an experiment using store bought Yellow Cling Peaches instead of fresh peaches.
I figure if it doesn't work out all I'm out is the $15.00 in peaches and some wine cookin stuff.


I used the three big cans to get the full 16lbs of peaches less the syrup but added the syrup at the last minute since it tastes of the peaches as well.
Figure that in when you read the below recipe.



*6-gallon recipe* <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Original Gravity should be 1.085 -1.090 
Acid Balance .55 - .60%
Yields 6 x 1 gallon jugs or 30 each 750ml bottles

<UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" =disc>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">16 lbs. peaches (about 60 peaches)</LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">5gal. Water</LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">Enough sugar to make the SG = 1.100 (about 2 lb)</LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">6 campden tablets, crushed</LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">7 tsp. acid blend</LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">4 tsp. pectic enzyme powder</LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">1.5 tsp. yeast energizer</LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">4 tsp. Tannin</LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">1 pkg. wine yeast (RED STAR Cuvee)</LI>[/list]



03 May 2008 at 12:00pm:
I started the must today. Added all the ingredients as the instructions called for and poured three 100 oz. (6lbs 10oz) cans of DEL MONTE Yellow Cling Sliced Peaches in Light Syrup into the straining sock, which sank to the bottom. Added the 7 cans of water and after adding the sugar to 1.090sg (like 7lbs), It was 2” from the top of the bucket (indicating 7 gallons).


05 May 2008 at 06:00pm:
The must is happily bubbling away today. Smells great with a definite peach aroma though not thick and full yet. That’s really to be expected though since the sugar alone will keep the yeast happy. We’ll see what happens as the must develops further toward the 1.030 where I’ll remove the fruit sock.

I'll keep you informed on progress.


----------



## WineOnurse (May 5, 2008)

Peach is my next planned wine.. so I'll be watching your progress. Hope it turns out great.


----------



## bj4271 (May 7, 2008)

Handyman,


Be prepared for a long fining period. Every time I've donea peach using canned peaches, it seemed to take forever to clear, even with filtering.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

hanks for that insight BJ. I'm a patient man though so I don't see that as a problem.
Hope it's the worst one too..


It's finally developed a strong, full peach aroma.
I'll be removing the fruit sack tonight I think.


----------



## Joanie (May 7, 2008)

I don't know about canned peaches but fresh peach wine bears a strong resemblance to jet fuel for the first 10 months. Then it starts to smooth out and actually taste like peaches by 11 months. Don't be disappointed, *Handyman and Handywoman* if it doesn't taste drinkable. It will come around eventually.


----------



## whino-wino (May 11, 2008)

bj4271 said:


> Handyman,
> 
> 
> Be prepared for a long fining period. Every time I've done a peach using canned peaches, it seemed to take forever to clear, even with filtering.




That makes sense. I started my first Peach wine a few weeks ago and added Super-Kleer to it just this last Friday. I also had a batch of elderberry going and added S-K to that the same day. Guess what, the elderberry is clear as a bell but the peach is still very very hazy (can't see through the carboy yet). It's only been 2 days though. I'll give it a few more days before getting worried. These were both done using VH fruit bases.


Here's the peach recipe I whipped up for 5 gallons:


1 can VH Peach base
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />2 - 64oz jugs Welch's White Grape/Peach juice
2 - 12oz cans Welch's White Grape Concentrate
1 - 29oz can sliced peaches (dumped in the syrup too)
Acid blend to .60 Tartaric
3 tsp yeast nutrient
3 tsp pectic enzyme
1/2 tsp wine tannin
Sugar to S.G. 1.082
Lalvin ICV-D47 wine yeast
H2O to 5 gallons.


I did not add sorbate or K-meta when I added the SuperKleer. I plan on setting aside a couple of gallons to try out NW'ssparkling wine tutorial. I recently did this with 2 gallons of pineapple and it seems to be going smoothly (I start "riddling" around the last week of June) I have another 10 bottles I can use so I'm going to try some peach too. After the peach finally clears I'll separate it into 2 and 3 gallon batches. The 3 will get K-meta and sorbate and the other two are going to be turned into sparkly.


Keep us posted on yours Handyman. I want to compare notes when we're done.


----------



## whino-wino (May 11, 2008)

Here's a label idea I am toying with. Couldn't figure out how to post it, so I printed one out and took a pic:


----------



## Joanie (May 12, 2008)

I love it!!! The eyes took me a bit to figure out but that is as clever as can be! Are you going to use just the shape of the peach? Now THAT would be really wonderful! 

Bravo!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

11 May 2008 at 05:36pm<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Spec Grav is at *1.025sg* so I pulled the fruit sock today, squeezed it out and discarded the peaches. I then racked from my primary to my carboy and removed most of the lees in the process. There’s some heavy material in the must that’s making it thick but I’m sure it’ll grav out over time. I’ve now air locked it and put it into the closet room to sit for 2 to 4 weeks and a rack.

12 May 2008 at 06:36am
A quick peek at the peach proves me right. It’s only half as thick today as it was yesterday.


----------



## hannabarn (May 12, 2008)

Hey Whino! I love that label, especially the eyes. CLEVER!!!


----------



## fish1onthefly (May 13, 2008)

I want to do a peach when they come in season here (TX) thanks for all the detailed info!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

14 May 2008 at 06:36am (about 2 weeks?)<?:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>
Another quick peek at the peach today. It’s moving along fine. The bottom sediment at the rim of the carboy is now veryclear and maybe 1/8" thick already. As more mattersettles slowlyout of the must it will clear more but I'm a patient man here. I have 7 months minimum cellaring so what's a couple months in the carboy, naturally settleing out thematter meanto me, huh.




<O>Joan:

You're right. It does bear a strong resembelance to jet fuel. However, I assume that at the proper time, back sweetening from 0.0sg to 1.010 (my particular sweetness taste)and proper degassing will clear up that problem.



I'm really sorry you guys had all those problems with your results. After following the directions and keeping everything as clean as I can, mine seems to be comming along just fine.



Maybe you'll have better luck on your next try?</O>


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

25May 2008 at 06:50pm









I racked the must again today. There's a surprisingly large amount of dust setteling out for such a short period of time.










There might be all of 1/4" formed up the side and across the bottom. 

<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Not a bad result for being patient and once again, allowing nature to fine out my wine.
To date, unless I'm planning to go immedietly to bottle, I've seen no good or acceptable reason to use any type of fining agents.


Aroma is peach and reassuringly strong,but as far as taste is concerned, I still have to wait out another 2 weeks or so and then I'll rack again and backsweeten to taste. That will be thedefining moment. 
Then I'llallow it another month or two maybe,before racking a final time andbotteling.


I highly recomend the peach at this point for ease of creation and results. Though it started out as a canned cling, it's progressing fine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

This is my peach wine at 88 days and today, I backsweetened it to 1.016 primarilly because I didn't get the peach flavor I thought I should be getting till I got there.


This goes to show again folks, you backsweeten to your taste, not sombody elses taste.Otherwise you'll not be happy with your results.
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />



As you can see, clarity is comming along better. It's still not as clear as the apricott but the apricott was 147 days when I last racked her.
Duston the bottom amounted to "fine" in quantity. What this last rack accomplished mostly, was to remove the small amount of larger, peach pulp that still remained floating on the topof the carboy.


Anyway, It's still very youngand now resting again comfortably in my basement under the air bungwith the Apricott, the Blackberry and the Raspberry wine I made last year.
I'll pull it again in another month, rack it and if I'm happy with the clarity, bottle it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok...  
It's been 4.4 months now and peach is definatly the longest, fining wine I've ever made.
In a glas it looks good. Almost real good but in the carboy, it's still opaque.


Added the egg yoke last weekend so I'll wait a couple weeks and see what happens.


Did I mention patience???


Handyman


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Crum... Wrong post.


Hmmmm..... Maybe i shouldn't have had that last glass of wine.


The apricott is absolutly wonderful.


It cleard just fine on its own and I bottled it in one gallon bottles about a month ago.


I'm very pleased with this wine.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 17, 2008)

Did you say egg yok? Ive heard of using whites but never yokes!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

[I'm laughing too hard to write]


Yea.. Way too much wine.
Egg whites. You'd think the color alone would have helped huh.


Handyman


----------



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2008)

Friends dont let friends post drunk!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Woa!!!!


Hush your mouth!!!!


We, the pincal of posters do not drink to extress sir!!!


Let that neber be sade!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

11 May 2008 at 05:36pm* DAY 08*<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Spec Grav is at *1.025sg* so I pulled the fruit sock today, squeezed it out and discarded the peaches. I then racked from my primary to my carboy and removed most of the lees in the process. There’s some heavy material in the must that’s making it thick but I’m sure it’ll grav out over time. I’ve now air locked it and put it into the basement to sit for 2 to 4 weeks and a rack.

12 May 2008 at 06:36am* DAY 09*
A quick peek at the peach proves me right. It’s only half as thick today as it was yesterday.

29 Jul 2008 at 04:30pm* DAY 87*
Racked today and back sweetened. I again siphoned off about 2 liters to another jug, poured 3 cups of it into another container, heated that container in the microwave for 2 minutes and added sugar in 2 cup quantities. 
*TAKE CARE HERE*. 
As you add the sugar, the wine froths massively! Add the sugar slowly and stir as you go. 
Ran this batch up to 1.016sg, topped off with the balance of the wine (no water added at all) and bunged for storage in the basement at 70° again. 

13 Sept 08 at 06:30pm* DAY 133 4.4mo*
Added one pack of inglass to clarify. 

09 Sept 2008 07:30pm *DAY 165 *
Racked the wine again into the 6gal carboy. *0.016s.g.* still. Very prominent peach aroma and taste with a great amount of acid. NEED TO DEGAS MORE. Very small amount of lees build up this time. I think one more rack in a couple, 4 weeks and to the bottle.

01 Nov 2008 10:30am *DAY 188 *
Racked the wine again into the 6gal carboy. *0.016s.g.* still. Very prominent peach aroma. Again, a very small amount of lees build up but still it defies clarifying?

This wine tests my patience.
I've played with this Peach now for 5 months and still it defies my attempts to clarify it.
Each time I rack, I get a little less fine sediment in the bottom of the carboy but sediment none the less.
In addition, the wine is still not clear through the carboy like the apricott was.
I suspect that it has a lot to do with the fact that I used the cling peaches rather than fresh or at least, Oragon/ Vintners.
I racked again today and I think I'll leave it for another two weeks then try another clearing agent like the Superclear you all keep raving about.
I'd like to bottle it and be done with it about now.


BTW.


If you're thinking about making an easy, quick Peach wine, Don't use cling peaches.


Handyman


----------



## Wade E (Nov 1, 2008)

Sounds great, do you mean an sg of 1.016? Peach wine is the hardest to clear and will even give SuperKleer a work out but it should work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Yup.


My err on the sg. 1.016
I think now, that I might have sweetened it a bit much for what I was looking for but that's ok.
If I try this one again, I'm going for fresh peaches nad my 1.010.


SUPERCLEAR....


Wade. 
Have you ever multiple dosed with the superclear? Added it then racked a couple weeks later and added it again?
If so, does it have any adverse sffects that way?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't think you need multiple doses with Super-Kleer K.C. You might with SuperClear, but then I have never seen that brand- only Super-Kleer K.C. 





</A>


It certainly works well and quickly.








P.S. I did a search for Superclear and came up with this






It is a Liquid dye thickener- I don't think that would work for clearing wine









*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 2, 2008)

Mutiple doses might strip a little flavor but not much at all in my opinion. I did a side by side comparison with my wife and 1 friend of hers with my plum wine last year as I had a 6 gallon container and a 1 gallon jug and the 1 gallon jug was clear as day but the big 1 needed a little help. I couldnt tell the difference between the 2 and neither of them could either. Some other people might be a little more perseptive though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Greetings all:


I'm back after several long months of moving and repairing our new house.
I finished off this Peach and had the last glass of it last August.
Man did it come out fine!


So fine in fact, that as of last weekend,I've started another 5gals of it again.
I started this batch though, at 1.070 instead of the 1.090 I started the last batch at.
Now I'm waiting out the arrival of 1.040 to remove the Cling Peaches and transfer to the carboy.


This batch will be stored in the basement till sometime mid 2011 since it seemed to me that the first batch was great after a years, setting up time.


I don't see many familiar names here so I hope all is well with those that are still with us.


----------



## ASAI (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome back, HandyMan.


----------

